# Demon Bunny Wash and Sweety Pie Zoey



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 2, 2008)

here's the old blog: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25588&forum_id=6

So I got Wash in July of 2006 when I moved up to Alaska. I adopted him from a lovely lady named Karan. We got a long a lot better after he got neutered and understood that I was the boss bunny. He's my baby and I knew he was getting lonely so I started the quest for a new rabbit - not only finding one, but convincing my family to allow one. I saw a brown bunny named Stewette at Anchorage Animal Control and she looked so sweet that I wanted to go see her. I used the pretense of dropping off a volunteer form (which I wanted to do anyway). I held her and she cuddled right up to me - she was so sweet. I was trying to convince my Dad when "stewette" disappeared from the animal control website - I was freaked. I called Karan to ask where stewette had gone since Karan is THE bunny person in Anchorage and volunteers at Animal Control. Turns out a friend of Karan's had taken all the bunnies (3) from animal control home with her. I got in contact with her and after getting permissions from my parents adopted stewette. Her name is now Zoey and she was introduced to Wash just today. So I decided to start a new blog of how their bonding process develops.

Pictures from the intro today:






































































































There was a small amount of nipping and humping (all from Wash) which Zoey dealt with her way, ran away from nipping with a foot flick, just layed there and got humped. After that they seemed to get along ok - they either ignored or chased each other (playfully, not malicious). Wash groomed Zoey a tiny bit after I put some banana baby food on her head. The only problems I've had so far is that Zoey's litter pellets from her 'foster home' were made out of hay and are edible, so Zoey tried to eat her litter pellets. Easy fix - I just put some plastic canvas over her litter box. Zoey isn't fully litter trained yet and loves to sleep in her litter box! I'm sure I can figure something out for that. She is also already spayed - which is awesome :biggrin2:so yeah, overall I am uber duber excited right now!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 2, 2008)

CONGRATS to WASH and WELCOME to Zoey!


WOO HOO!

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh she's CUTE! and I can tell Wash thinks so also! 

I can't wait to hear how they get along. She has the sweetest face!! 

This photo - OMG she's gonna be boss one day! LOL!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2008)

This is so exciting! The pictures are great - she is so adorable. I am so glad they are doing well already, sounds like a really good first meeting! I have high hopes for this blossoming relationship lol! I'm so happy for you Katie! and Wash, and Zoey too, she's a lucky bunny You are too!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so happy for you Katie! This one is my favorite so far:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 3, 2008)

Zoey looks so nice and soft! I LOVE her "boobs" too, so funny. Do does lose their dewlaps when they get spayed? I also like how she matches Wash! 

You went and snuck off to get her without tellin' us! Did you have it all planned to go today? I'm so happy for you :biggrin2: Hooray for a good home (and a better name) for "Stewette"!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations on getting Zoey! She's really gorgeous! i'm glad to hear Wash and Zoey are getting along already  keep the pictures coming!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 3, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Zoey looks so nice and soft! I LOVE her "boobs" too, so funny. Do does lose their dewlaps when they get spayed? I also like how she matches Wash!
> 
> You went and snuck off to get her without tellin' us! Did you have it all planned to go today? I'm so happy for you :biggrin2: Hooray for a good home (and a better name) for "Stewette"!



lol, some does lose their dewlaps or they shrink some. She was spayed a week or so ago, so we'll see if her 'boobs' get any smaller.

I did have it planned for today, but I've been so busy I wasn't sure if I was going to have everything ready so I wasn't saying much


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

Something else I was noticing - and it sounds kinda dumb probably but 

Theymatch together..... like..... their colors match LOL!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 3, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Something else I was noticing - and it sounds kinda dumb probably but
> 
> Theymatch together..... like..... their colors match LOL!


I'm very good at coordinating


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL! I never thought about you doing that on purpose. You did, didn't you?

Is your house like that? All your shoes and purses match your outfits? LOL! 

Whatever the reason - they are so cute! I'm in love with her!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 3, 2008)

haha, no not at all I am the most mish-mashy person ever I just got her because she's a cuddler and I think that's what Wash needs.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

I noticed in 2 of the photos, she's asking for grooms. She looks like a dollbaby.

I bet they will bond easily! I can't wait til you can post more pics of them.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 3, 2008)

I should have some more tomorrow, I'm at school so much today that I won't have time to take them out (probably, my late class might be canceled). But tomorrow I get home in the afternoon so I'll have plenty of time to be the referee


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats, what a cutie


----------



## polly (Mar 3, 2008)

awww she looks like a real sweetie I love the pic of her sitting right up and looking oh so cute


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 3, 2008)

I just went to visit with Zoey for a few minutes since I'm home for a while and she did a big ol' binky! She also took a craisen from me and then shoved her head under my hand for pets. She seems very at ease and comfortable. She also marked my finger when I stuck it out to her (a habit I have from Wash, he marks and then grooms my finger) went up stairs to see how Wash would react to that. He sniffed my finger for a second and then asked for pets. I think these two are going to get along pretty well Zoey's litterbox habits are getting better - she waited until she was back in her litterbox to pee even though she pooped ALL OVER the floor :shock:but I don't mind cleaning up bunny poo - it's the pee that's gross. She ate some lettuce today (she refused yesterday) and seems really comfortable in our house. :biggrin2:I promise I'll take more 'date' pictures tomorrow. Now back to school I go


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness! They look like they will make such a cute couple, with the matching almost and all.

I'm glad to hear she settling in wonderfully!

:inlove:

And remember, we would like some videos too please.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Mar 3, 2008)

Katie - Zoey is so beautiful! And may I add that her dewlap is the most prettiest dewlap I have ever seen :biggrin2:. Oh, and it is so cute and she and Wash ALMOST match with the brown.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh that sounds wonderful! She's made herself at home already! I bet the pee was marking her territory - she likes it there!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 5, 2008)

So far so good! We've had more grooming, less humping and no biting! Zoey is using her litterbox better, I didn't have to clean anything up today when I went to see her :biggrin2:Zoey hasn't been eating a lot of hay (she only nibbles every once and a while) so I cut down on pellets. She also won't eat greens if Wash is there :huhso I've been feeding them greens seperatly, it seems like she hasn't had all that many greens during her life - she seems a little suspicious of them, so far she's gotten some spring green mix, parsley and basil and when she was alone she gobbled it down! "So enough with the blabbing lady - give us the pictures!"















































Wash keeps grooming her butt? and only her butt, guess he's a 'butt man' 
















Dissaproving to the EXTREME:






I just think this is cute. I was trying to take a close up of Zoey's fur and then this little nose showed up


























I hope that cures your photo craving Bo


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 5, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> And remember, we would like some videos too please.



Your wish is my command! Be warned that there is bunny humping at the start of this (I thought it was funny )

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs66tOFcsE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs66tOFcsE0[/ame]


----------



## Evey (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations, Katie!! She is sooo beautifulâIâm exciting for all the new pictures weâll be seeing 

-Kathy


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's some cute pictures of Wash begging - I'll have some more bonding pics either later tonight or tomorrow.



















"gimme the treat lady"






"please?"






"now I'm mad...GIVE IT TO ME!"






"Fine, I didn't want it anyway"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh! They are so sweet together! Haha, the butt joke is hilarious, hee.

How are they doing? Great pics! Poor Wash in the last ones, poor dude. Hee.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 8, 2008)

They're getting along really well, they've been grooming each other a lot, but Wash still has a humping obsession and Zoey is tired of it! So she's been running out from under him when he humps her, it's pretty funny to watch because Wash looks soooo confused after she runs off, like "Mom, what did I do wrong?" lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2008)

Aww, that sounds so cute. I hope they start getting closer, and I betcha they will too! They have to bond, they match:biggrin2:.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video! Haha, the beginning made me laugh. Silly Wash! My favorite though was the Zoey grooming Wash parts. Its so adorable.

And I loved the photos! I'm glad they are getting along better. They are sooo so cute together. Wash, you need to leave poor Zoey alone! Hehe.

:inlove:


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG girl, how could anyone not spoil Wash with this face? What a cutie!!!






I am soooooo happy that they are getting along! I love when boy/girl couples match... Just think of your Wash and Zoey and my Wiggles and Bam-Bam and tell me it's not just too adorable? Lol. I'm thrilled that you got another bunny Katie :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 8, 2008)

More pictures! and another video will be coming up too. I'll be leaving tomorrow for spring break at my grandparents house so I probably won't be online and even if I am there won't be bunny updates.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh my! GREAT pictures - they are so adorable. I am so glad they are getting along so well! I love the pictures of them eating their veg, so cute. :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 8, 2008)

Video number one: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew1CWQ8VJv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew1CWQ8VJv4[/ame]

And number two: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZEK_76CPMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZEK_76CPMw[/ame]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2008)

They are just adorable! Maybe her scent glands need cleaned and he's trying to help?

Who's taking care of the bunnies while you are at your grandparents?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 9, 2008)

The boyfriend! He's staying here and he knows what they need and everything I'm sure Wash is going to be a butt to him though


----------



## Haley (Mar 9, 2008)

Once again I managed to miss some amazing photos! They are such a beautiful couple.

Congrats!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 24, 2008)

Quickish bonding update. Wash and Zoey have fought twice - Zoey's started it both times. One time my hand got inbetween Wash and Zoey's face, so I'll have a lovely little reminder scar on my hand. Zoey always bit me a day or two ago and I have a lovely deep purple bruise. We've taken a few days as a break from bonding and I'll work with them some more starting thursday probably. My mom and I noticed a few days ago that Zoey was acting like her ear was bothering her, so I'm thinking the grumpiness is because of some discomfort on her part. So we're going to the vet on Friday probably.

Zoey Pictures:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 26, 2008)

Zoey cuddled on my lap a little while I was watching a movie last night - I should probably say she tolerated my lap for a while 

I'm thinking about trying some car/dryer bonding tomorrow...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't think they're going to bond. Just had another huge fight and I was bitten (AGAIN). I am so tired of this...


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear they are still fighting 

As for the biting you part, have you tried wearing thick protective gloves during bonding sessions?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

Patience Katie. Remember how long Luvabun took to have her two bond. Don't forget how Pernod was injured from bites by Shadow that required medical attention.Then 10 months later, after she was bunnysitting Bunnys_rule63's Millie, the two decided that they will be good friends and are inseparable now.

I've been working with Pebbles and Bebe too. Since Christmas the two haven't had any serious fights, but they still ignore each otherfor the most partwhen they are in the playpen together.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 2, 2008)

:hug:Thanks, Stan. I think it's just the stress of school and then being the 'good bunny mom' and whatever elsethat's getting to me. I was thinking about splitting the downstairs bathroom in half and having them live down there for a while to see how they do.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 3, 2008)

I started a thread asking for bonding advice (we just had another fight) http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34718&forum_id=1I would appreciate any advice that you have.

Here are some Wash pictures from a while ago, I never got around to posting them.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 3, 2008)

In case anyone is intereasted in some of my non-bunny photography I have posted some pictures in my flickr account and am going to keep posting other photos there

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2008)

I love you Wash!






:big kiss:


----------



## Haley (Apr 3, 2008)

Also, gorgeous photos!Are thosetaken with your Canon? They are beautiful! I love this one:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 4, 2008)

Lovely photos on your Flickr account. My favorites are the flowers and the white horsie :hearts

I wish I had some bonding advice to give but I've never tried bonding bunnies before :?. I know that there are lots of people on this forum who will have good advice for you though. Hang in there!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 4, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Also, gorgeous photos!Are thosetaken with your Canon? They are beautiful!



Yup, that's my canon on the manual mode, now that I know what I'm doing somewhat 

Wash says his love is only equal to the amount of papaya he recieves fromthe person and so far I'm still at the top - he thinks you have potential though!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh look at that pretty boy! I just love him!
Give it time, I think Wash and Zoey will be fine.

Did you see Zoey was the Mystery bun the other day?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 4, 2008)

Katie, I think your bunnies are getting cuter all the time! I just love them. Hopefully they'll figure out that they love each other and are inseparable soon! I can't wait to meet them :biggrin2: What size carrier do you think would fit them most comfortably for the drive back to Fairbanks?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 5, 2008)

*Haha! You have a curmudgeon, too!*

*Good luck with the bonding, wanna have a race?*

:biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, you're right! I do have a curmudgeon! But only a bunny curmudgeon, she loves people.

It's snowing again :grumpy:I want spring now please!!! My toes are tired of being in boots, they cry out for flip-flops!


----------



## Jenson (Apr 13, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


>


Now that's a happy face, haha! :biggrin2: She is gorgeous.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 13, 2008)

Katie, Paul and I will be in Anchorage from Saturday, April 19 until Tuesday, April 22nd! We'll be on the road on Saturdan and Tuesday, but we'd love to meet you! Also, do you have any recommendations for a good vet in the Anchorage area in case Monroe needs to see the vet while we're there?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 14, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Katie, Paul and I will be in Anchorage from Saturday, April 19 until Tuesday, April 22nd! We'll be on the road on Saturdan and Tuesday, but we'd love to meet you! Also, do you have any recommendations for a good vet in the Anchorage area in case Monroe needs to see the vet while we're there?



Maybe we could go out for lunch on Monday...my mondays are pretty busy because of school. 

My favorite vet is Dr. Seeba at Diamond Animal Hospitle and it's open 24/7 it's on tudor past the good donut shop


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 14, 2008)

Just out of curiousity - is the Greek Corner still around? I forget the name of the street its on....but I can remember how to get there (that's bad). 

I miss Anchorage so much....

Edited to add:
http://travel.nytimes.com/travel/gu...rage/restaurant-detail.html?vid=1154654625617


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 14, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Just out of curiousity - is the Greek Corner still around? I forget the name of the street its on....but I can remember how to get there (that's bad).
> 
> I miss Anchorage so much....


onder:I'm not sure, I'll ask my boyfriend - he knows the town better than I do.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, Katie! We could meet you on Sunday too if that works better! I'm excited :biggrin2: And is it bad that I knew which donut shop you were talking about even though I've only been to Anchorage once? I asked Paul if the place we got donuts from was on Tudor, and indeed it is!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 15, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Thanks, Katie! We could meet you on Sunday too if that works better! I'm excited :biggrin2: And is it bad that I knew which donut shop you were talking about even though I've only been to Anchorage once? I asked Paul if the place we got donuts from was on Tudor, and indeed it is!



lol, I wasn't thinking fully when I responded, you should feel free to pop by my house anytime on Sunday (afternoon would be better though). I'm looking forward to seeing you!

Golden Donuts is the BEST donuts ever, their cream cheese danish is fantastic and they are open 24 hours :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Apr 15, 2008)

Katie, you need to come to Michigan and bring Wash with you..I'll send you home with a more suitable bachelor for Zoey


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 15, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Katie, you need to come to Michigan and bring Wash with you..I'll send you home with a more suitable bachelor for Zoey


lol, maybe you need to come to Alaska with max and basil and you can go home a little lighter :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 23, 2008)

New flickr link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tundrakatiebean/

and I finally scanned some of my pictures from my photo class, so here are some of them (they're on my flickr as well).











This one is sepia toned using a nasty, stinky chemicle






























There are more non-bunny ones, but since this is a rabbit forum I figured they were appropriate


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 23, 2008)

Katie, those are beautiful pictures! I especially like the one of Wash and Ben together. How sweet! 

I wish we could have met up with you on Sunday, too bad the trip was so short. We might be able to make another trip down there this summer, or maybe at Christmas... If anything else, we should be there next March for a few days! Longer than the 1 day we had this time. How often do you come up to Fairbanks?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 23, 2008)

Great photos! 

I love Wash :hearts:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 24, 2008)

*Great pics, Katie! But isn't Ben scared of bunny claws?! He's brave! LOL*

*We (you, Shiloh and I) should plan to get together for the Alaska State Fair so we can go look at the bunnies together. I think it'd be fun!*


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 24, 2008)

What fabulous photos you took! The buns look great - but I appreciate your eye for the photography (see it develop from the begining of the blog to the end), but really looks like you have a talent for it, but then again, your working with the "PERFECT" subject - LOL!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 24, 2008)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Great pics, Katie! But isn't Ben scared of bunny claws?! He's brave! LOL*
> 
> *We (you, Shiloh and I) should plan to get together for the Alaska State Fair so we can go look at the bunnies together. I think it'd be fun!*



that would be so totally awesome! We would have a blast!

We has just finished trimming Wash's nails, so they were nice and short - I was just expecting Ben to hold Wash, but he plopped him on his shoulder :shock:turned out well though!



Shiloh - I've only been to fairbanks once to watch UAA kick UAF's butt in hockey :biggrin2:considering how crazy rude some people were to me at the game I probably won't be going to hockey again, but I would love to come down and just wander around fairbanks!


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Kaaaatiee...your blog is in desperate need of some updated photos. I miss gazing at that handsome dutch boy


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 23, 2009)

Your wish is my command!

I took these the other day and was planning to post them eventually  I took Wash out on my bed with Zoey, but she was a butt and bite him right away so I put her back in her cage. You can see her glaring at him in some of the pictures!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 23, 2009)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> This one is sepia toned using a nasty, stinky chemicle



OK, you just KNOW this one has to go in the Photo Phile Thread:

Real Men Love Bunnies!

And please, post the nonbunnies ones too! This is your blog, open for all that off topic stuff (besides....we want to see them! )


----------



## naturestee (Jan 23, 2009)

Is that your boyfriend?:shock: If not can I have him???

BTW, it's about darn time you posted more pics! And I thought I was bad...

I love me some dutchie goodness.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 23, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Is that your boyfriend?:shock: If not can I have him???
> 
> BTW, it's about darn time you posted more pics! And I thought I was bad...
> 
> I love me some dutchie goodness.



lol, he is my boyfriend and no you can't! 

I've not been on the forum very much, just lurking occasionally - I'm trying to be on more often but real life does tend to get in the way.

Elf Mommy (Minda, right?) I have another blog on blogger I use for random craft stuff (http://arcticharecrafts.blogspot.com ) And if you would like to see the other pictures I have them posted on my flickr account here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tundrakatiebean/

edited for a wonky link


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 23, 2009)

Oooo I love the weaving!!! I posted on your site....now you have to send me something  hehehe


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 23, 2009)

I replied on the blog - I said 

"E-mail or PM me your mailing address  or I still have the one from the card exchange I think..."


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 24, 2009)

Yay, you're back! I've missed you. Zoey and Wash, too! Do you have any Zoey pictures too? Your bunnies are so cute!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't right now - I'll make sure to get some soon. She's being kind of a butt lately, she is very VERY dissaproving


----------



## Jenson (Jan 26, 2009)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> This one is sepia toned using a nasty, stinky chemicle



:shock: Katie! This photo is GORGEOUS. I love it. I would so put this up on my wall! The stinky sepia was well worth it. :biggrin2:

That's made my day, what a beautiful piece of art! (Yes Wash, I meant you!).


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you Jenson! Coming from you it means a lot!
:biggrin2:
And Wash says 'thank you'


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2009)

Your b/f is really handsome! and he and Wash look so good together. You really have some great photos! I wish you'd post more! *hint, hint*..... 

I miss seeing Wash!!! and you! Good to see you back here!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------

